# DSO



## oliver_twisted (Dec 13, 2010)

Καλοί μου άνθρωποι! Τι είναι το ρημάδι το DSO;

(αφορά πιστωτικά όρια και παραγγελίες πελατών εταιρείας)

New orders for customers having overdue invoices and/or *DSO* over 180 days, are not released ...

Δεν εγκρίνονται νέες παραγγελίες πελατών που καθίστανται εκπρόθεσμοι στην πληρωμή τιμολογίων και/ή *DSO* πέρα των 180 ημερών ...

Το μόνο σχετικό που βρήκα στο the free dictionary είναι Daily Sales Outstanding. 

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ! :)


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2010)

Καλύτερα *Days Sales Outstanding*.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Days_sales_outstanding

Ημέρες καθυστέρησης για εξόφληση των πωλήσεων. Ο αριθμός των ημερών στις οποίες οι επιχειρήσεις εισπράττουν τις απαιτήσεις τους από πωλήσεις.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 13, 2010)

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ, Nickel! Τουλάχιστον κατάλαβα τι εννοεί ο ποιητής. :)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 13, 2010)

Νομίζω λέμε και γράφουμε *λήξαντα* άνω των 180 ημερών.


----------



## Themis (Dec 13, 2010)

Δεν το ήξερα, τώρα το μαθαίνω - από τον Νϊκελ, όπως (σχεδόν) πάντα. Θα έλεγα όμως να μην πείς καθυστέρησης (υποδηλώνει έντονα την παραβίαση ενός χρονικού ορίου) αλλά σκέτο υστέρησης (πιο φλώρικο). Και, για συνοπτική διατύπωση, "ημέρες υστέρησης πληρωμών (DSO)". Επίσης, σε παρακαλώ, όταν λες "πέρα των 180 ημερών", βάλε και ένα 'ν' στο τέλος του "πέρα", τζάμπα είναι. Η έκφραση είναι παγιωμένη με την καθαρευουσιάνικη αμφίεση, δεν της ταιριάζει η φουστανέλα. Καν' το για μένα, Ολ.

 Έδιτ: Λάβε σοβαρώς υπόψη τα ζαζούλεια. Δεν έχω την παραμικρή ιδέα αν έχει καθιερωθεί κάτι. Αλλά από τη Βικιπαίδεια, δεν μου φάνηκε να μιλάει για λήξαντα, δηλαδή εκπρόθεσμα. A revoir.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 13, 2010)

Θέμη, μην σε τρομάζει η «καθυστέρηση»· τα «λήξαντα» που προανέφερα είναι στάνταρ όρος στην ενηλικίωση υπολοίπων.


----------



## Themis (Dec 13, 2010)

Ζαζ, αναρωτιέμαι αν μιλάει για υπερημερία ή για πραγματική διάρκεια tout compris.

 Και κάτι εντελώς άσχετο. Ζηλεύω που εσύ μπορείς να βάζεις την αγαπημένη μου άνω τελεία στη Λεξιλογία, ενώ εγώ όχι.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 13, 2010)

Ζαζ, Θέμη, σας ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ για τις ιδέες σας. Θα τις χρησιμοποιήσω -μόλις πιω ένα καφεδάκι να ξυπνήσω λίγο. Θέμη, το -ν- μπήκε, εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένο! Μείον μία κόκκινη μουντζούρα από την επιμελήτρια! Ευχ! :)


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2010)

Δεν είναι υπερημερία. Είναι οι ημέρες μέσα στις οποίες συνήθως εξοφλούν τα τιμολόγια από την ημ/νία έκδοσης των τιμολογίων.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 13, 2010)

nickel said:


> Δεν είναι υπερημερία. Είναι οι ημέρες μέσα στις οποίες συνήθως εξοφλούν τα τιμολόγια από την ημ/νία έκδοσης των τιμολογίων.



Βλέπω ότι στο λίνκι του Ζαζ οι εταιρείες χρησιμοποιούν με αυτήν ακριβώς την έννοια -όπως το καταλαβαίνω εγώ, τουλάχιστον- το "λήξαντα". Πχ. λήξαντα 91-180 ημερών.


----------



## Themis (Dec 14, 2010)

Μα τότε το "λήξαντα", που από τα ευρήματα φαίνεται καθιερωμένο, είναι - δεν θα το βρείτε - _μεταφραστικό λάθος_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 14, 2010)

Άνω τελεία: Με Alt+0183 από την αριθμοπινακίδα (το αριθμητικό μίνι πληκτρολόγιο στα δεξιά).


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 14, 2010)

Πολύ καλημέρα σας!
Μετά από έναν καλό (τρίωρο) ύπνο, έχω την ανάγκη να μοιραστώ μαζί σας (_όχι όχι, μηηηη!)_  πού κατέληξα.

Στο κειμενάκι μου είχα 2 φορές το DSO. Στην πρώτη περίπτωση έκανα οβερλάπινγκ και ουσιαστικά ερμήνευσα τον όρο, γιατί δίστασα να χρησιμοποιήσω τα λήξαντα, ενώ οι ημέρες υστέρησης δεν με βόλευαν συντακτικά.

New orders for customers having overdue invoices and/or *DSO* over 180 days, are not released ...

Δεν εκδίδονται νέες εντολές πώλησης προκειμένου για πελάτες που καθίστανται εκπρόθεσμοι στην πληρωμή τιμολογίων και/ή *διατηρούν ανεξόφλητα υπόλοιπα* πέραν των 180 ημερών...


Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση ήμουν πιο άνετη:

DSO are calculated by taking into account the post-dated cheques in hand...
Οι *ημέρες πίστωσης για ανεξόφλητες πωλήσεις (DSO)* υπολογίζονται λαμβάνοντας υπόψη τις ληφθείσες μεταχρονολογημένες επιταγές

έβαλα "πίστωσης" και όχι καθυστέρησης ή υστέρησης, για να μην υπάρχει καν η έννοια του εκπρόθεσμου, απλά να δείχνει το διάστημα που μεσολαβεί μεταξύ της πώλησης και της είσπραξης. Όταν πάρω το feedback θα σας ενημερώσω και για την όποια διόρθωση.

Στηρίχτηκα στα -λίγα, ειν' η αλήθεια- ευρήματα που μετά από λιγότερο νυσταλέο ψάξιμο εμφανίστηκαν στην οθόνη μου: 
ημέρες πίστωσης
ημέρες εμπορικών πιστώσεων
Ημέρες-Πωλήσεις-Εκκρεμείς (DSO) (πόσο πιο κατά λέξη; ) 
Ημέρες Πωλήσεων σε Πίστωση (DSO)

και βάζω και τα δικά μας:
Ημέρες καθυστέρησης για εξόφληση των πωλήσεων
ημέρες υστέρησης πληρωμών
λήξαντα

Διαλέγετε και παίρνετε!

Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι που με βοηθήσατε να βγω απ' το τούνελ! :) :) :)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 14, 2010)

oliver_twisted said:


> DSO are calculated by taking into account the post-dated cheques in hand...
> Οι *ημέρες πίστωσης για ανεξόφλητες πωλήσεις (DSO)* υπολογίζονται λαμβάνοντας υπόψη τις ληφθείσες μεταχρονολογημένες επιταγές
> 
> έβαλα "πίστωσης" και όχι καθυστέρησης ή υστέρησης, για να μην υπάρχει καν η έννοια του εκπρόθεσμου, απλά να δείχνει το διάστημα που μεσολαβεί μεταξύ της πώλησης και της είσπραξης.


Να επισημάνω, ωστόσο, ότι η χρήση από τη μεριά μιας επιχείρησης της λέξης «πίστωση» για να χαρακτηριστεί το χρονικό διάστημα που παραμένουν απλήρωτα τιμολόγιά της αντιμετωπίζεται με έντονη αποδοκιμασία («is highly frowned upon», εννοώ), διότι η επιχείρηση δεν πρέπει να υπονοείται ποτέ ότι χορηγεί ή επιτρέπει πίστωση — και, όποτε επιλέγει να το κάνει, τότε αναγράφει ρητά και ξεκάθαρα στα στοιχεία τιμολόγησης «πίστωση Χ ημερών».


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 14, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Να επισημάνω, ωστόσο, ότι η χρήση από τη μεριά μιας επιχείρησης της λέξης «πίστωση» για να χαρακτηριστεί το χρονικό διάστημα που παραμένουν απλήρωτα τιμολόγιά της αντιμετωπίζεται με έντονη αποδοκιμασία («is highly frowned upon», εννοώ), διότι η επιχείρηση δεν πρέπει να υπονοείται ποτέ ότι χορηγεί ή επιτρέπει πίστωση — και, όποτε επιλέγει να το κάνει, τότε αναγράφει ρητά και ξεκάθαρα στα στοιχεία τιμολόγησης «πίστωση Χ ημερών».



 Δεν το ήξερα αυτό, κύριε Ζαζουλόγατε! Αλλά τώρα το έχω στείλει ήδη. Ένιγουέι, ευχ για την επισήμανση, είναι καλό και χρήσιμο να υπάρχει for future reference. :)

I'll be back with the feedback! (Unfortunately) that's not a threat, it's a promise!


----------

